# A new guy with another '68 GTO restoration project



## GasTiresOil (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm new to this place and wanted to educate myself about my '68 GTO convertible which I just started restoring it, it has been in my garage for almost 30 years (since 1980) and I finally decided to restore it.

My first step was to take it apart, I started by the engine bay and front fenders and when I came to the interior I got my first hurdle, the driver's seat, it's a power seat and everything is so jammed and rusted to the point that I cant move it forward to reach the two rear nuts, I've spent the whole yesterday evening just trying to take that seat apart with no success! .. what do you usually do in that case???

I'll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i had to mess with the same thing. just take your time with a standard wrench and slowly get it loose. once loose, spray a little wd-40 and wiggle back and forth until it's finger loose. then just spin off the nut.

congrats on the decision! 68's are getting more and more love here on the board!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you keeping the interior, or just trying to remove it? I know the "blue wrench" will get it out... Just be carefull and keep an extinguisher handy.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't the bolts go through the floor? If so use the acytelene torch to heat the body nut from under the car. After it cools it should come out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

646904GTO said:


> Don't the bolts go through the floor? If so use the acytelene torch to heat the body nut from under the car. After it cools it should come out.


Yes they do, just torch them off and get new ones. Or use a die grinder.


----------



## GasTiresOil (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks all for the information, I finally was able to remove that seat, I managed to start the motor and brought the seat forward to reach the bolts.

I will start with the dash now, wish me luck! :willy:


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Great project!! I am a year and a half into my restoration. I have received all the rust out panels and am almost done with the floor pans. Rear quarters are next. I am keeping a photo record of all phases of the project. Below are links to the first three. Enjoy!!

(first time user so I hope this works)

Picasa Web Albums - Lance - 1968 GTO Pre-...

Picasa Web Albums - Lance - GTO Rerstorat...


Picasa Web Albums - Lance - GTO Restorati...


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Forgot one
Picasa Web Albums - Lance - GTO Progress


----------



## GasTiresOil (Nov 2, 2009)

68Resto-mod, now that's some serious restoration job! .. I've been through all the pictures and I could feel the amount and the quality of the work you are doing over there, congratulations and keep up the good work :cheers


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

GasTires..Thanks man. It’s a labor of love turned obsession. If you have any questions, post them, I will keep checking back.


----------

